# Forgotten Prisoner Re-release



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone know when this hits the shops? I have some plans to customize mine.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't know they were going to do a repop on this one. Who is doing it, Atlantis or Polar Lights? I am certain it would be very popular. Now we need to get the Ghost of Castle Mare and everything will be perfect.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Haven't heard a thing about the Forgotten Prisoner...
for that matter...the Ghost either 
Yes news on both of these kits would be very welcomed ...
...indeed...
Mcdee


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

any one know when the last re-issue of this kit was?.. i think it was Polar Lights, so they still may have the molds..


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

IanWilkinson said:


> any one know when the last re-issue of this kit was?.. i think it was Polar Lights, so they still may have the molds..


 
The last issue was Polar Lights in 2001 but Revell owns the molds.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Did Revell lease the molds to Polar Lights?.. or did they go under there name?.. and some of the Cine Models release are on ebay for $100??.. ive seen original Aurora built up kit's go for less..


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

IanWilkinson said:


> Did Revell lease the molds to Polar Lights?.. or did they go under there name?.. and some of the Cine Models release are on ebay for $100??.. ive seen original Aurora built up kit's go for less..


I _believe_ Revell struck the kit for PL but I could be wrong. I've got the Cinemodels version with the orignal Aurora logo and copyright on the base and on the box.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a Polar Lights Forgotten Prisoner still sealed in the box I either picked up at a hobby shop or off eBay in the last 3-4 years. But it is one I am not letting go as I really want to build it and put it on display, particularly when the Ghost comes out to accompany it. I am surprised Revell or Polar Lights aren't repopping it considering the interest there appears to be in it.

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have not seen anything about a FP reissue. For the Cine and PL issues, Revell just ran the molds.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Iv'e got an original Aurora one still sealed.. got it from Canada years ago.. its locked away in a display box in a glass cabinet!!... it's my pride and joy.
i just would like another PL version so i can have one to display, but not at the prices on the net at the moment.. if anyone has one for sale at a decent price i will have it!!.. so PM me if you have!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I hope they do a Glow in the Dark version of the kit!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As a kid, the FP was the only glow kit that I really liked as a glow kit.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

Mitchellmania said:


> I hope they do a Glow in the Dark version of the kit!!!


*ME TOO !!!!*
A great kit. It should be in GLOW !!
I'll buy a couple of those.

GHB :wave:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

The Forgotten Prisoner was the first kit I ever built back in the 60s (the Fright'ning Lightning version), so I have a great deal of affection for it. But if the Polar Lights reissue I built several years ago is any indication, the molds are getting _old_--flash on _every_ part, soft detail, etc.; by the time I was done with the pre-assembly prep work I felt as though I had carved the frackin' thing myself...but it's still a great kit!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Is this just a rumour about the release?.. as nothing has been issued as far as i know?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

There was nothing announced at iHobby back in October...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd be all for takin' another crack at doin' the FP again!!!!! :thumbsup:
Here's one I did a few years ago...(Wasn't sure what to do with the left hand though!?)
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/IMG_1534_edited.jpg


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Its the first I've heard of it, though it wouldn't surprise me, with Pl doing glow versions of the Witch, Guillotine, Hunchback, and Munsters LR. Hmmm.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

otto said:


> Its the first I've heard of it, though it wouldn't surprise me, with Pl doing glow versions of the Witch, Guillotine, Hunchback, and Munsters LR. Hmmm.


But those are all PL owned toolings too not leased mold runs. Now they could do a Glow Bride kit...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

"Now they could do a Glow Bride kit..."

- True dat! (says the guy still messing with his glow in the dark Witch kit).


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

It was listed on the Round 2 site but now I see it`s not there.


----------



## Lemmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Bumpity-bump-bump-bump!!!

I've _*heard*_ that FP will be re-popped in time for Halloween, and in 2 versions....one with the FM logo as on the original, and a ltd ed version, the longbox "lightning bolt cover" version.

I've seen a couple folks selling pre-orders on Fleabay, but can't find any more about it at this time, other than a brief mention on the FMoF* Facebook page.

*FMoF: Famous Monsters of Filmland


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Lemmy...I've had mine on pre order for 2 months now from both Cultman

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/ALL-GL...biusAurora--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_2166.html

and Mega Hobby
http://www.megahobby.com/preorderfrighteninglightningforgottenprisoner18moebiusaurora.aspx

Skip Ebay and go right to the source :wave:

BTW if you are on Facebook...visit the Moebius site...
https://www.facebook.com/denis.mcdougall#!/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964
scroll down to June 19, 2012...this is when they first announced it...
The onlly version that Moebius said they were releasing was an ALL GLOW FP...in the FL Longbox...(That I heard of)
Denis


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

The Frightening Lightning version si suppposed to be a limited edition. There is also going to be a standard version in a long box. Both versions are supposed to have the aurora logo on the box the way the original ones did.

I have ordered preivously form the Moebius club store, and I got an email from them about this release. I placed my order the day I got the email. I asked when they were going to be here and I he told me "soon". 

I also asked if the skipjack had been cancelled, and was told that it is still coming.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No the Skipjack is not cancelled. They had a finished one on display at the Nats a few weeks ago.


----------

